# Onyx Reserve Toro Cigar Review - ONYX RESERVE MADURO



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

great smoke... my FAV and only regularly purchased cigar....
those light brown cigars make me nauseous , I need
that dark rich tasting connecticu...

Read the full review here: Onyx Reserve Toro Cigar Review - ONYX RESERVE MADURO


----------



## tommygun (Dec 6, 2007)

I enjoy the Onyx Reserve Creamy never bitter always a good choice / The vintage 97 is very good also both are well made high quality Great price

ENJOY


----------

